# My new rims



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

STI Slasher C7's


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

sweet :rockn:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I like those rims. Very nice!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

You guys need to see these things up close and personal. They are amazing clean, and look even better muddy... lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Wheels:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: nice!


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

looking good:bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice ! I Like the way they look. Bet they look wild when spinning


----------

